# Running the Numbers by Chris Jordan



## curry (Oct 3, 2008)

Πριν από λίγο μια φίλη μού υπέδειξε το site του καλλιτέχνη Chris Jordan, το οποίο βρήκα εξαιρετικό. Δείτε το Running the Numbers. Και οι υπόλοιπες συλλογές στο site έχουν ενδιαφέρον βέβαια.

www.chrisjordan.com


----------



## Elsa (Oct 3, 2008)

Ευχαριστούμε Curry! Πραγματικά, πολύ αξιόλογη δουλειά. 

Καθώς την έβλεπα κατεβαίνοντας λίγο-λίγο και διαβάζοντας τις λεζάντες μου προκάλεσε μεγάλο άγχος! Άρα, σε μένα τουλάχιστον, ο καλλιτέχνης υποθέτω πως πέτυχε το σκοπό του...


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2008)

Καλά...

*Μας πετάχτηκαν τα μάτια έξω!*






*Λεπτομέρεια:*


----------

